# Prop Repair Shops?



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Is there anybody else in the prop repair business other than Admiral C&B? [seems most engine service shops use them picking up/dropping off up to twice a week.]

The reason I ask is that I've had two props reconditioned by them. The first was fine, however the second is not. I can still see a slight bend on the trailing edge of one blade, and performance wise its like the prop pitch was reduced by 2". (RPM's don't make a boat move without pitch/grip.)


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I sent the problem prop back and Admiral noticed they took the cup out of the prop when they straightened it. They put the cup back in at no charge. Results TBD.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

everyone uses Admiral C&B, they are the leader in florida and i have always had good luck with them.
keep us posted on results.....


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've always used Halls Props in Christmas. I was in a real jam one morning and he helped me tremendously. He's earned my business from that day forward..


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks for the Halls reference.

Ran the prop today and with limited time (weather) I did find it was much more like I remember it before bending it. Although I am left wondering if some of the speeds I remember getting were boosted by currents in the Homosassa area.


----------

